# Watch Out!!



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

After some research I took the leap and bought some fly fishing equipment so there are going to be some flies flying around West bay this weekend--so, WATCH OUT

I bought a Sage VPS 890, 9' #8 rod with a Ross CLA-4 reel and some of those "fuzzy" things you tie on the end.

The first few trips I will NOT be leaving my baitcasting or spinning reels at home.

I sure hope this works out better than all that golf **** I had a while ago.


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

Definately has to be less frustrating than golf. 
Good Luck


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Get some casting lessons or you'll end up frustrated and casting with bad habits.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Make sure and wear a high collard shirt and maybe even a bandana(sp) to help keep the hooks from the skin under them


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

jhj415 said:


> Make sure and wear a high collard shirt and maybe even a bandana(sp) to help keep the hooks from the skin under them


Oh Oh!!


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, now that I am an "experienced fly fisher" my first piece of free advice to someone contemplating taking up the sport would be-----

don't select a cloudy, rainy day with 20 plus mile an hour winds for your first venture.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Wading Mark is right...invest in some casting lessons BEFORE you go out on the water. Things could get really frustrating otherwise. 

After I caught my first saltwater fish on the fly 14 yrs. ago (22" red), I haven't taken my baitcasting rig since. It's really easy to get hooked once you catch that first fish.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*My first trip*



clouser said:


> Wading Mark is right...invest in some casting lessons BEFORE you go out on the water. Things could get really frustrating otherwise.
> 
> After I caught my first saltwater fish on the fly 14 yrs. ago (22" red), I haven't taken my baitcasting rig since. It's really easy to get hooked once you catch that first fish.


My first time fly fishing never taking a casting lesson, I caught a 15lb brown and a 7lb brown and a few other fish..I was with my brother and dad a few pointers were given and they left me alone...Go with a friend that flyfishes...It's cheaper than a casting lesson. I just can't see paying someone money to learn to cast sounds a little to yupish to me.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

jhj415 said:


> Make sure and wear a high collard shirt and maybe even a bandana(sp) to help keep the hooks from the skin under them


Even the most experienced fly casting instructor gets bit every once in a while.

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/Troy-fly-in-arm.jpg


----------



## westex (Mar 20, 2006)

*Fly fishing*

Lessons are absolutely necessary. Texas Fly Fishers can be a big help in that regard.

When you decide you are ready to go to the water, leave all of the other equipment at home. It is too easy to fall back on when frustration sets in, as it inevitably will. Good luck.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Fresh vs. salt*



GetEmGot said:


> My first time fly fishing never taking a casting lesson, I caught a 15lb brown and a 7lb brown and a few other fish..I was with my brother and dad a few pointers were given and they left me alone...Go with a friend that flyfishes...It's cheaper than a casting lesson. I just can't see paying someone money to learn to cast sounds a little to yupish to me.


If you are just fishing freshwater, you can probably get away without lessons, as as most casts are not going to be that long. In the salt it is a totaly different story. You will need to make long accurate casts all day long.

JMHO.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with Mike whole heartedly. I have had countless clients that had caught trout in streams and bass in lakes that had no chance of catching a redfish on the fly. The two sports are as different as night and day. Take the lessons!!!!


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

You mean you cant just roll cast! J/K 
Lessons are a good investment. but nuthing replaces practice. tye on a length of 12 pound mono, and get you a hulla hoop or some other target. go for acuracy first. then distance.


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Mike is dead right on the freshwater vs saltwater, every timeI get to the freshwater I feel like supercaster, but in the salt even after catching fish for several years now I blow it several times a trip. Get some lessons, feedback and input from someone who can help


----------

